# my puffer tank



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

here are some pcs of my puffer tank(the attached photos)


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet, are they figure eights'?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

How hard is it too keep puffers? I heard they are brackish. Are there any special things you do to keep the water parameters at a certain level? You think a 10 gal tank would be big enough for a few small puffers? I have a few extra tanks sitting around and want to set another tank up.LOL


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice set-up you've got there


----------

